# Rate Sommer Ray



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 23, 2019)

Upper eyelid exposure, bug eyes, flat chested, ethnic and short

3/10 at best and thats me being generous


----------



## Einon (Feb 23, 2019)

Face 6/10
Body 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> 3/10 at best and thats me being generous


Don't kid yourself, even if it makes you feel better to give her a low rating, she's way above that lmao. Do you even know what the average woman looks like? smh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 23, 2019)

Used up whore/10


----------



## 11gaijin (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Phad (Feb 23, 2019)

She has no hips


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 23, 2019)

Inclined said:


> Don't kid yourself, even if it makes you feel better to give her a low rating, she's way above that lmao. Do you even know what the average woman looks like? smh


I am memeing


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> I am memeing


Goooood


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 23, 2019)

Hyped up.. Nothing special.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Hyped up.. Nothing special.


Show me someone special, or no nvm im on nofap


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Show me someone special, or no nvm im on nofap



Good choice, Young padawan.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

Id fuck


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 23, 2019)

Phad said:


> She has no hips


tbh

she's hot as fuck but not as hot as @Felix97 believes imo


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 23, 2019)

Daily Reminder you'll never have this/10


----------



## Coping (Feb 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Daily Reminder you'll never have this/10


Over


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 23, 2019)

dotacel said:


> tbh
> 
> she's hot as fuck but not as hot as @Felix97 believes imo


personal preference is a thing, shes exactly my type. I see many guys worshipping prime Adriana Lima, but I can‘t find her hot


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> personal preference is a thing, shes exactly my type. I see many guys worshipping prime Adriana Lima, but I can‘t find her hot


fr male personal preference is a much realer thing than female personal preference tbh


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 23, 2019)

I don’t like her face, but man she had high sexual dimorphism that when you look at her she reminded you of sex eating her out and doing dirty sex positions LOL


----------



## jefferson (Feb 23, 2019)

Would not pull out/10


----------



## androidcel (Feb 24, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Daily Reminder you'll never have this/10


just ldar


----------



## nattycel (Feb 24, 2019)

*daily reminder you'll never get this/10*


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 24, 2019)

would jack off to her hanged / 10


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 24, 2019)

So fucking sexy


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 24, 2019)

i hate GL wymn


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 24, 2019)

Lana Rhoades mogs her


----------



## fobos (Feb 24, 2019)

If you are not attracted to her you are definitely a faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Lana Rhoades mogs her
> View attachment 23633
> View attachment 23634
> View attachment 23635


Maybe if she kept her natural lips, now she looks fake. I‘ve seen her sucking dick, it looks gross tbh


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 24, 2019)

nattycel said:


> *daily reminder you'll never get this/10*


----------



## Madness (Feb 24, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Would not pull out/10


----------



## mojopin (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 24, 2019)

thot and literally who/10


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 24, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 23183
> View attachment 23184
> View attachment 23185
> View attachment 23186
> ...





Spoiler: Fap warning


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 24, 2019)

HorseFace said:


>


He‘s parrotmaxxing


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 24, 2019)

exhales sex jesus i'd fuck every hole


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 24, 2019)

7.5PSL


----------



## nattycel (Feb 24, 2019)

HorseFace said:


>


Just saw your post, one could say you're a wizard


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 30, 2019)

I find her more attractive than Adriana Lima, even though Lima facially mogs her hard. 

If I had to choose between Lima and her, I would choose her.


----------

